# My 1995 Audi S6 Sedan



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

This is my 1995 Audi S6 Sedan









Mods: 
Porsche/Audi RS2 (K24-7200) turbocharger
034 Motorsports RS2 Performance Kit (3 bar map sensor, RS2 injectors, chipset, 1.9bar wastegate spring) - *29psi*
LS2 Coilpack system by EFIexpress 
_Lehmann Stage 1 Chipset (NLA) - *SOLD*_
OEM RS2 Exhaust Manifold
Bilstein Sport Shocks and H&R Sport Springs
DDM HIDs 
Bosch 110 Sport Diverter Valve(Can be found in Saab 9-5 Aeros for about $58. I got mine fromhere )
Speedline Audi A6 4.2L wheels (17x8 ET35)
BFGoodrich g-Force Sports235/45/17
Porsche 993 Twin Turbo Big Brakes









Waiting to be installed
European Audi A6 tail lights (panel needs paint)








Currently green, needs to be painted black

When I bought it

















































































This car was purchased new from Continental Motors in Fairfield CT (now Audi Fairfield) on December 25, 1995 and was Delivered to it's owner a month later. 
Upon Delivery, the following modification was done:
Part # NPN-RS2KIT
Description - Perf Mod Kit
Price $1192.50

This was a DEALER INSTALLED RS2 Exhaust manifold and Lehmann Stage 1 chips

This was verified by Hoppen Motorsports. They have receipts for a sale of this kit to Continental Motors in Late December 1995

Work done in the 6 months prior to my purchase
Control arms
Tie Rods
ignition coil
front brake kit
wheel bearings
timing belt
water pump
serp belts
new turbo gaskets 
new radiator hoses
spark plugs
cylinder head dismantle/clean, new valve guides honed to size, pressure test, valve grind, valve guides, cylinde rhead resurface
new head gasket and bolt kit
new exhaust manifold studs
new battery
new CV joints and boots
new ball joints

Fuel pump and filter replaced in August of 06


Things it needs:
suspension (70k on OE replacements) *DONE*
wheels (I didn't buy the summer wheels he was offering... I didn't like them or the tires) *DONE*
new headlight lenses (one is cracked)
Driver's side seat is a little more worn then I like... and the heater element is busted
a GOOD wash and a buffing. *DONE*

blower motor squeaks sometimes. just a minor annoyance. *DONE*

Long term plans:
I'd personally like to do a GT28RS or GT2871R kit with all the fixins, but that's not in the budget for a long time.
For now, I'm going to maintain it and drive it and enjoy the ample power it already has.
If the turbo fails... I'll do a turbo kit
if the exhaust springs a leak, I'll get an exhaust


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: My 1995 Audi S6 Sedan (Chapel)*

Very nice, I have a 95 S6 myself, though I currently have a no start condition







Coming from the MKII is a crazy change. There are tons of things you can do to these, I actually have an RS2 EM/Turbo for mine just haven't had the time to do the rest. Wait till you feel it with software! If you have any questions feel free to drop me a line


















_Modified by Pedmaster at 5:08 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

no start in an S6?
ignition coil
ignition SWITCH
Cam Position Sensor
I will be sure to annoy you with things










_Modified by Chapel at 5:21 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I have a CPS coming, the ignition switch is new, I'm getting fuel and the coils are good (enough to start). I just cranks, I think its probably the cps but after that I'm going to be pretty stuck..I desperatly need to hear it run again...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

that sounds like what the owner of this car told me would happen if the CPS went bad.
luckily it's a quick fix. right up top.
lucky bastard with the white there
I really want the euro tail lights. At least the center piece. i hate the way the US tail piece looks


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Have you had any experience with replacing the cps? I know of a couple good write ups and the Audiworld "Original S Cars" forum is fantastic for information I've just never done one myself...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I haven't replaced one myself, but it looks easy
it's right on top of the motor








It's that little white connector below the fuel injectors just to the right of the timing cover and to the left of that radiator hose.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

how does this make sense:
If I went GT2871R Turbo Kit + Chip Tuning package from 034EFI it's:
$1,765.00 for the turbo kit
$1,125.00 for the chip tuning package
or $2890 for everything
If I went GT3071R Turbo Kit + Chip Tuning package from 034EFI it's
$1,820.00 for the turbo kit
$1,049.00 for the chip tuning package
or $2866 for everything
It's CHEAPER to make 500hp then it is to make 425...
I think both require a FMIC though (which is an extra $1400 from 034) and an turboback exhaust ($1145)



_Modified by Chapel at 5:00 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

suspension is first on the list:
Bilstein Sport shocks
H&R Sport Springs (Audi 200 20VQ)
new strut bearings and bushings
and I need to figure out this Igor mod thing


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I need to do ball joints, strut bearings and struts myself, I have H&R race springs now but I think I'm going to take another coil off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

jesus.
that'll be low.
do you have modified strut tops so you aren't cambered way the **** out?
I just bought Apexcone 55W HIDs for it:
http://www.ddmtuning.com/ap55wwesa.html
lots of good reviews for it
I got some Valeo Aero wipers for it too.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

To do:
Install stereo and subwoofer (need Metra 70-1785)
fix driver's side seat heater
address squeaky blower motor 
fix driver's side seat bolster tear
suspension
camber plates or Igor mod 
wheels
alignment
replace batteries in key fob
install HIDs
install Euro Lenses 
Black out headlamps
Oil Change (5w20 in winter and 10w30 in summer)
replace CPS harness
rear brakes
Short shift kit (not sure, researching)
This weekend we're inspecting the ECU for the presence of a a chip ... and then we're gonna pull the speed limiter ... ****ing 127mph horse****.


_Modified by Chapel at 1:51 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I'm ordering two CPS sensors today... just to be on the safe side.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

guess you didn't get in on the Audiworld group buy?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I did.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

LOL....gotcha


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

I would like to see how your HID kit turns out. I am in the market.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I should have it this week


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I can't decide:








or








or


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: My 1995 Audi S6 Sedan (Chapel)*

So you pulled the trigger eh? Awesome. I'm jealous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yep
looks like the plan is going to be murdering it out... 
It just looks so good.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Pedmaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pedmaster* »_I have H&R race springs now but I think I'm going to take another coil off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
give it time, they'll do that on their own


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Parker, did you remove the rubber thing off the top coils?
Why are the H&R springs for these cars so prone to rust breakage? I've never had a problem with any other H&R kit I've bought


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

not sure. in the time that I've been with the shop I've seen 2 customers cars do it and one outside of work


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

removing the rubber thing seems to fix it from what I've read.
or using 200 20VQ springs


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Tail light choices:








Euro S4








Euro S6








Euro 100








Euro A6
trying to find other aftermarket choices
germantoy has these:








I have no idea what they are.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

time for a new air filter:
K&N 33-2029


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

You ain't wastin any time, I'm going to check the springs when I have everything apart for new struts, I prefer the S4 euro recess b/c I don't like the angles on the edges of the S6. Murdered is the way, I like the first black RS6's, the last ones look like Benzo wheels. Maaaan I can't wait to drive my car again....I suck


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

think I might be ordering suspension in the next few days too.
I've gotten to a point in my life where when it comes to my cars... I don't want to **** around too much.
I just want to get it to where I want it right away.
H&Rs and Bilsteins... just running it by my wife first so it's not a surprise purchase.


_Modified by Chapel at 6:53 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## SoLater'd (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Silver RS6's


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

so, not the black?


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

So tempted to say black, that car you posted above was a ****ing monster too, loved that car...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*









this 'un?


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Yep, was a couple years ago now but was a really nicely built car, one of my favs...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

hey, what suspension do you have on your car? do you have camber plates to correct?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Suspension PURCHASED!
H&R Sport Springs
Bilstein Sport Shocks


----------



## kenavery7 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: My 1995 Audi S6 Sedan (Chapel)*

Chapel....
No lie, I had this car bought, and I pulled out. 
Too funny that you ended up with it. 
That dude was probably cursing me, but in the end it worked out for you. 
That car was a smoking deal.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

no ****?
he told me he had a BUNCH of tire kickers.
I got it for less than he was asking


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: My 1995 Audi S6 Sedan (Chapel)*

HIDs are in.
very nice kit from DDM! nice solid construction. super bright.
psyched for night time


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: My 1995 Audi S6 Sedan (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_HIDs are in.
very nice kit from DDM! nice solid construction. super bright.
psyched for night time









What color did you go with and watt? Any trimming and or directions? For the price I will order today if its a simple task. 
Eric


_Modified by URSledgehammer at 2:00 PM 3-7-2009_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

um, 5300k 55W
plug and play (seriously)
you just cut a small hole in the back of the headlight cover to pass the wires through. and there's a grommet that's supplied.
I can't believe it was so cheap


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Where's you get the HID's from?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

apexcone.com


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

created an Auxiliary input and installed my headunit yesterday too. 








awesome


_Modified by Chapel at 8:06 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

HID output:


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

did you keep your Bose speakers with that head unit?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yes


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I take it you got them working well then? 
I was under the impression that lower voltage pre-outs didn't fire up the Bose amps properly (4v or more, I'm pretty sure JVC doesn't make anything over 2.2v preout) Any issues?


_Modified by speedtek40 at 3:15 PM 3-9-2009_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

5v Preouts on mine 
and the bose amps fire on the remote turn on from what I know.
It's one of their older Arsenal Headunits. I've had it for about 3 years. I love it.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*









car died on the way home tonight
3 suspects:
Ignition Switch ($7)
CPS ($10)
Fuel Pump ($125)
welcome to UrOwnership


----------



## kenavery7 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_








car died on the way home tonight
3 suspects:
Ignition Switch ($7)
CPS ($10)
Fuel Pump ($125)
welcome to UrOwnership

Yeah, I don't have time for stuff like that. That is why I skipped this car... Although, when they are good, they are GOOD.


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kenavery7)*

Wow the HID's look great, which of their setups did you buy?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I bought the full size Ballast one
5x00K 55W
install went easy
they DON'T sell these anymore. you have to get the slim ballast now


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I saw that, and the other kit they sell that is "boosted" or something, I can't tell what they ad and if its worth it. Also your old car sounded awesome, nice lumpy idle...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

big fat cam
No SAI


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

nice man, i kicked those tires.







you got it for under 5 g?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I did
and now it's dead.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

stop killing your car.......


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I didn't even DO anything this time


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_Oil Change (5w20 in winter and 10w30 in summer)

That oil is way too thin. You should be running 5w40 or 15w50


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_time for a new air filter:
K&N 33-2029

Stick with the factory filter.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TabulaVicious* »_
That oil is way too thin. You should be running 5w40 or 15w50

Stick with the factory filter.


Oil wt - noted.
yeah, I was thinking about a K&N and remembered a bad experience I had with one a while back.
CPS is simple to do. gotta do it AGAIN because the one I got was defective... awesome.
probably take 45 minutes to do with an OEM piece (which I just ordered)


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

still dead.


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Sorry man, i feel your pain


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

at least you had another car to use


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

You can watch my car being worked on by a professional here:
http://advancedtech.dyndns.org/


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

It lives!
One of the coils was flaky and ****ing up the ENTIRE system.
and then it died again... but for a different reason: the coolant temp sensor housing exploded.


----------



## kenavery7 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Did I say already that I am glad I didn't buy this car?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

well, the coolant temp sensor housing is like $15


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Still looking for tail light ideas? This is my set-up:








Smoked Hellas with euro plate cut-out. Not sure where to get them though, came with the car.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

apparently unobtanium


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Oh yah I would think so, I've never seen one for sale at least. I do like the square-ness of the S4 tub tho


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

me too.
I really want the Euro A6 piece, I think
I like how small the rear lights are








I found a set for like $200, but with the car racking up a repair bill, I won't be buying them anytime soon.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_apparently unobtanium

Not what i wanted to hear, driver's outer tail has a crack. Guess i'll have to live with it.







Oh well only paid $500 for the whole car


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I'll give you $100 for the tail lights


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

ha ha, I've got a few people who would murder me if I did that


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

you got one that will if you don't


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

ha ha, On the top of my murder for list is a passenger side Euro headlight. D*mn deer took mine out.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

finally got my car back
Lee at Advanced Technologies in Gloucester really saved me on this one.


----------



## ugp1436 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: My 1995 Audi S6 Sedan (Pedmaster)*

hey my names matt
i got a 95 s6 and looking to do exhaust
my mechanic says stromung. didnt know what else works with these older S cars


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Stromung seems to be one option.
034 makes one too. I kinda want that personally.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

My car just has custom 3'' all the way back with a 3" cat and single Magnaflow muffler. Sounds angry but not over powering and flows great. Much cheaper than buying a prefabed


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

any droning?


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Minimal. It's actually quieter during normal driving than the Stebro on my CQ


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yeah, I just want the weight savings. 120lbs for the factory system is INSANE


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*









hmm. I can get these cheap. what do you guys think?


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

personally not a fan, but thats just me.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

the price is right, that's for sure.
oh hey, this is my 40,000th post on this forum. Go me! I am a LOOOOOSER


_Modified by Chapel at 12:06 AM 3-24-2009_


----------



## TSiSS350 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_
hmm. I can get these cheap. what do you guys think?

Do it....paint them black and run those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

gonna lower it this weekend and slap those pie plates on


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I am going to attempt my cps this weekend, we shall see! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Derek helping you out?
It legitimately takes less than an hour to do.
Soldering the new CPS to the old harness took the most time just because we like to do it right.
and DO IT RIGHT. stagger cut, solder and heat shrink it...
Have about 10-15 Zip Ties handy to tie off the cam wheel (you only need like 3 or so, but they're zip ties, have a bunch ready







)


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Cool thanks, no I was actually going to take my time and give it a shot with Isgro, anything I should look out for?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

lemme see:
http://picasaweb.google.com/pe...ement#
Removing the crossmember helps
The power steering pulley cover confused me. You remove the screw, then you ROTATE the cover up and pull off
17mm wrench and the 5mm allen to lock the tensioner into place worked just fine too.
The tensioner comes off a little weird. it feels like the bolts are all out but they weren't just keep turning them until they are all 100% clear, then pull it out.
I would suggest turning the car to TDC... if anything, you'll be checking that your cam timing is set. Had I not done that, I would have been a tooth off. It's worth it
We air gunned the cam bolt off, so no hand tool suggestions for you there, sorry. Just make sure the woodruff key doesn't go missing (I think it's a solid woodruff key, but still... always make sure to look after it... we've lost one in the past.)
Your CPS may not actually LOOK broken... but it probably is







and at this point, you should just finish it off anyway. You've done all the hard stuff.
If it IS broken, you KNOW you found the culprit.
mine was not broken and mine was NOT the problem. I did it as preventative and to rule it out of my soap opera of a repair.
The one thing that got me was when we soldered it all together and pressed it into the bracket, we were concerned that it wasn't a perfect fit. It DOES fit in there, just be sure it's centered well when you press the rivets in. And try to make sure it's pressed in equally around. The metal on the rivets is REALLY soft and deforms almost too easily. The CPS shouldn't wiggle in the bracket... it should be tight
As Bentley says, Installation is reverse of removal... no tricks there.
Don't forget to make sure the hood latch cables to back in properly... I didn't set one of them, so only half the hood popped when I needed it to last time... which I then fixed, but it's a pain in the balls when it goes wrong.
The BIGGEST thing to remember is this:
*CLEAR YOUR CODES!*
I think you can clear them with a VAG COM, but I just did it by removing the little 5 amp fuse above the ECU for about 10 minutes (took a doo doo break). It's in a red fuse holder I think. If your carpet hasn't been cut to get to the ECU yet, you'll have to cut it along the seam where the tranny is to peel it back.
Other then that, it was REALLY straight forward
Lots of hex bolts though. If you have hex sockets, you'll get it done quickly. otherwise you'll be in allen wrench hell.
Let me know if you need any help. We're doing my suspension on Saturday. We can come down and take a look on Saturday night or Sunday if you need.
Get that **** running. I'll try to see you next Thursday before Good Friday


_Modified by Chapel at 5:44 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Awesome, this is admittadly as far into this car as I will have gone so i'm a bit nervous but certainly not beyond my ability. Is the woodruff key the washer behind the crank bolt? Just re-read the writeup, he is good. Stop by if you can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

the woodruff key is the little tab that provides the cam gear a slot to engage upon (did I say that right?)


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

CPS change went great, no issues, no start...what size are the spark plugs, socket that is...? Going to try 5 new plugs tomorrow, then I gotta look at the coils I guess...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I forget. 17 or 19mm I think
don't forget to get the correct plugs. I've heard they're very picky about plugs.
It could be your Power On Stages too. What check engine codes are you getting when you try to fire?


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Do you have any extra known good POS?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I don't know... I never looked to see if the POSs were still installed to be honest.
and when it comes to replacing the POSs and coils, it's cheaper to go LS2 Coils from EFI Express or 1.8T Coils from 034
I might be selling mine to go LS2


_Modified by Chapel at 12:11 PM 4-5-2009_


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm missing under boost, sound like the coils or POS? I'm boosting 22 psi and have the fuel supply to match


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a discount on my OE parts and was thinking about running my own set up with new A8 or S4 coils and connnectors? I know i'd have to modify the coils to fit propperly. Think they'd hold up to the boost or have any problems?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I've heard 2.0T coils are the new ones to go with


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hmm.. I do already have two good ones laying around from an '07 A4. Might be worth a try. Just need to figure out the wiring. Know of any write ups?


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (skaterjay85)*

Seems like the LS1 coils are they way to go, especially cost wise, I just wish I knew someone with a good set of coils around as I'd rather not make a big investment w/o knowing a bit more...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

LS2, not LS1








ask on quattroforum. There's a bunch of guys around here with spares.
Zwoobah might have some too


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Just did, we've taken over your thread








I just feel like they talk to me like Im an idiot on that forum...


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

LS2's are like 450 bucks. Has to be much cheaper to make a kit.


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (skaterjay85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterjay85* »_LS2's are like 450 bucks. Has to be much cheaper to make a kit.

If you figure out a way let me know. I need to replace mine. Had one fail and the others are not far behind. I was going to go 034 DIS High Output coils but I saw EFI's now. I just wonder if it will stand up to a GT2871 or gt30 turbo set up?
Eric


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (URSledgehammer)*

I would say the 034 HO coils would def. stand up to that, the LS2's I can't speak to...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

LS2s are apparently the better of the two. 034 isn't saying what manufacturer their coils are and when they go, so far you have to get them from them (or so the OTHER forums say)
Parker, I bet you it's your ignition. Have someone climb in the trunk and listen for the fuel pump.
These guys always point to fuel but it never actually SEEMS to be fuel (Unless the pump has gone dead)


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Well I tested fuel, just not at cranking. I had 3 plugs that were dark but clean-ish and two plugs that smelled like gas and were a bit gummy, I don't know alot about reading plugs but my intuition is that the gummy/gassy ones are the not firing coils....?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yeah, my plugs were covered in gas after chasing fuel for countless hours...
Read up on how to 'test spark'
Derek can definitely help you with that. Simply remove the plug and coil and put it in the tester and watch for electricity (however, mine were sparking 50% of the time on the tester and then would not spark in the engine)
I need to decide if I want to go with 2.0T/2.5 Coils (I need to find a junkyard Jetta/Rabbit 2.5) or go to the LS2 system
The 115S coils I have suck apparently.


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I was also told to take the plugs out, plug them into the boots then rest it on the valve cover while someone cranks and look for spark...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yeah, that's one way to do it. I'm always terrified of leaving plugs just out and cranking directly into open air... I dunno why. probably because I'm terrified of getting electromuhcuted.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

I would think that 4.2 or even 3.2 coils would hold up better than 2.5's


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I have 4.2 coils in mine... and no... they failed most spectacularly


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

from what year car?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

D3 A8, I think.
I think they are the 115S coils.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hmm.. might have to go with 2.0T's then


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Wonder if anyone has ever tried '03 RS6 coils


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

probably not any better, to be honest.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

any luck, Parker?


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

No I didn't get any work done this weekend, apartment hunting and working on wheels for the other car. Though I did find a guy on Audifans selling a complete 1.8T conversion for cheap money which I'm thinking about picking up just to be out from under the stock system... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

not a bad idea
want mine?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I just ordered the LS2 kit. I need the piece of mind.


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

hazaa! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_I just ordered the LS2 kit. I need the piece of mind.

LOL....about time........


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

apparently it only takes like 5 minutes to install... so... hopefully I can have them ready for you this weekend... barring my wife going into labor of course.


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Tell that baby to wait Daddy needs to get some spark first.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

installed. me likey


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Finally got some money for wheels and tires. Gonna try to get the suspension installed and the wheels done this weekend.
My current awful alignment has RUINED the tires on it now. damnit


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

I need an alignment bad. I just saw the inside of my one tire is done to the cords. The chamber is way off in the front


----------



## audib4 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (skaterjay85)*

how are the coils? Car run a lot better?Im about to order my set, but want some feedback.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yeah, I feel like it idles a bit better. better mid range/part throttle response it seems too
might just be the wallet dyno talking though


----------



## audib4 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I just installed my kit and its a significant difference, very smooth and builds boost faster, no more sputtering!! A++ for Marc at EFI Express


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (audib4)*

this is what the Pie Plates looked like on my car


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yeah, we were all admiring it on the Car Lounge earlier
I really like them.
you're always driving cars I want.
I didn't know you had an S4. Do you still have it or did you sell it? I know you've got an E500.


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

^^^ sold the S4 3 years ago then had the BMW 540, Sold that as well, then for a few months rocked a V8 5speed, then i had the 500E and the B6 S4, sold both of those, and then i had a '03 E55 sold that as well, now im carless














, but im aiming to get back any day before the summer is here
















BTW this is what the S4 looked like before the sale








The V8








The BMW 540








The Benzo








The B6 S4












_Modified by TooLowForNYC at 8:51 AM 5-6-2009_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

does Oleg own that 540 now?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

lowered it
Unfortunately the igor modded plates I made weren't correct. Not sure why. I overlaid the original document with no shrink to fit and it was off... I think the CNC machine miscalculated... *sigh*
gonna try to do it again now that I've got a strut bearing to test with
either way...
MUCH easier than I thought it would be. Still have to align it, but already it's tracking straighter then before.
Here's what we found on installing it








It's way too high
















The rears took like 25 minutes to do. real easy.
The fronts are a totally different story though. Not difficult, just not straight foward
remove brakes
remove axle nut
undo assembly from steering arms and ball joints
we also removed the sway bar to get some more movement upon removal. I thought it would be a bitch ass to get back in, but it was much easier then I thought.
Original shocks were Boge Turbos with 75k miles
The driver's side front and passenger's side rear were blown out
The Bilstein shocks are ENORMOUS compared to the Boge Turbos... they're as big as what they're being inserted into:








Boge left, Bilshteeen right
also, found the culprits of my suspension clunk and squeak:








The metal sleeves in the upper strut bushings were TOAST. I pushed both out with my thumbs and minimal pressure.
and here's a terrible camera phone picture of the results:








car is much quieter. Took it down a cobblestone road in Salem today and it was SURPRISINGLY compliant. More so then the stock (blown apart) suspension.
Time for wheels/tires


_Modified by Chapel at 8:13 PM 5-9-2009_


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Stance looks very similar to mine, very nice. Suspension was on the car when i got it but the camber is way off. Is there an adjustment on these things?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

igor mod plates or camber plates.
I made mod plates, but my measurements were off


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Are there specs for mod plates somewhere? or know where to order camber plates? Definitely to get this fixed soon, its parked til then.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

http://www.elektro.com/~audi/alignment/
2bennett sells camber plates


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks, well I defineitly don't have $600 just laying around. Not sure how long this suspension has been on the car so could be a real b*tch taking it all out to modify the plates. What springs are you running on your set-up?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

H&R sport


----------



## quattroderrick2 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_http://www.elektro.com/~audi/alignment/
2bennett sells camber plates

2B plates are really easy to install. About 20 minutes and there is quite a bit of adjustment available.


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (quattroderrick2)*

I think I pay pull her out of garage this weekend...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

comin to Cars and Coffee? we might have a good UrS showing. I think Nick's bringin his black UrS6 sedan.
I'm trying to get Tom Pollack to come with his white UrS4 sedan


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I will be there, just the S won't, she needs reg. and insurance at this point, it had been down for so long I took both off. I can only imagine how the brakes and everything feel at this point because they look baaaad...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

awwwwww. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Once you get it plated, let me know. Maybe we can put it up on the lift and give it a once over.


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

That would be outstanding, borrowed a friends ecu for a couple days, started right up...!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

get some gas in there and do an oil change ASAP
you should also flush your brake fluid and maybe your coolant too.
also, put a LOT of fuel system cleaner in there and change the fuel filter.
I've got a bit of experience starting up 'multi-year abandoned cars' and you don't want to **** with that ****. it can ruin your day.


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Yah I'm gonna put some gas/fuel system cleaner in tomorrow, it DEF. needs an oil change soon as well.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yeah, old oil is just as bad as old/bad gas


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I started her up and let her run for about 3 minutes in my garage, backed in, it was a BIT rich in there afterwards *dizzy*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

must feel good to get her running though.


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

There aren't words...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

*tears*


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*








I am pretty excited about my new coil setup, makes me smile knowing I don't have to eff with the stock stuff anymore.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

did you ever crack open your original ECU and see if the chip worked loose?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*




















































_Modified by Chapel at 5:08 PM 5-16-2009_


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Wow that looks great, totally different car!
A victory shot of my own


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

is that a jetta trunk on your roof?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

put the lower grille back on... gotta stop being lazy with things like that...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

these wheels/tires ride nice


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

my car goes in for paint restoration tomorrow.
Getting a weird creak/clunk from the rear passenger side suspension. not sure if the upper bushing is binding. quite annoying
Also, my blower motor is driving me ****ing mental.


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

What paint you having done? 
I scored a free set of Bilsteins....


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

basically a 2 day compound buffing. Swirl removing, waxing, sealing... the whole lot.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*









more photos later.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I need a boost gauge... and I NEED to pull my ECU to check the chipset.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

























































idohazchipz
Lehman Stage 1 (apparently)
LS4-P294
LS4-EZ91


_Modified by Chapel at 5:34 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I was just sent dyno sheets from someone who has JUST the chips and not the exhaust manifold:








figure a 10% loss for the low side 277bhp / 283tq
and a 15% loss for the high side 295bhp / 300tq
and I'm grossly underestimating AWD driveline loss on a Mustang so I don't look like a complete tool bag.
The standard Mustang AWD driveline loss factor is 18-20% (304-312hp / 311-319tq)
But I don't think the car has that much with just a chip and exhaust.
I'm going to dyno it for myself soon. I just need to save up a bit


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I smell a dyno day!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I'd love to organize one, but people love to talk **** on the forums afterwards








just not worth it for me to put my neck out there anymore.
I just don't have the capital to put a deposit down on dyno days anymore... I end up spending 80% of the day trying to get money from people and scheduling people to roll... and then if I happened to miss someone, they get all pissy that I didn't try to track them down to get their names on the charts even though they're a walk-in...
I'd rather ENJOY the day then organize it this year.
Plus, I want to go to a DynoDynamics dyno... and I don't want to have to drive all the way out to Swift. I want to do DSG, but it's like $1000 up front to book the day.


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Congrats on the clean ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey man!
Somehow, I randomly spotted your car parked in the Wonderland Blue Line T-stop parking lot in Lynn Today. I noticed the pie plate/turbine wheels (or whatever they're called)......I really don't know how I saw it....my dad and I were driving by at about 45, and somehow I caught your car out the corner of my eye. Haha.
She looks great! Really clean.
I'm heading to Jersey today to pick up my tornado red '93 S4. Hopefully I'll see you around man!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

It's there Monday - Friday in pretty much the same spot. I always park in the 2nd row.
I think I know the Red S4 you're talking about too.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Found ya








you bought TurboJew's car


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Another poor bastard and his new money pit......LOL


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

HEY that's me!!! haha....i look so upset in that pic, lol.
Happy to have yet ANOTHER money pit to shovel my cash into (i've owned 2 b5 A4's....no fun)....This car doesn't need THAT much work. And it's got all the parts needed for an MRC tuned RS2 swap.....Can't WAIT


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Dyno day:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4501539
be there. (and formally sign up too...)


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

haha.....not just yet....I wanna make sure this car is in tip top shape before I start revving it like that.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

October 3rd is pretty far away


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (D-TechniK)*

might have found a set of Euro A6 tail lamps for cheap


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

bought a euro Audi A6 tail piece today
yay.


































_Modified by Chapel at 5:23 PM 8-14-2009_


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Very nice. I'm currently conquering the Igor mod plates and wiring up my own 2.0t/2.5 coil conversion since i can't afford the LS2's


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

wiring up your own conversion kit?
keep this in mind:
if you BUY the coil conversion kit for $225
and BUY the coils themselves at about $30/ea 
you're at $375
If ONE coil goes bad, you're up to $400... 
Odds are, you'll have at LEAST 2-3 coils go bad in a year (unless the 2.0T/2.5 coils are REALLY the cure, which has only JUST started being tested)
So, budget $100 to build your own Coil Pack wiring harness. if you can't do it for less than $100, you're gonna be better off with the LS2s going forward.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I finally catalogued my entire service book into a sortable Excel spreadsheet.
Date, Service, Part, Shop, Labor Cost, Part Cost and Mileage.
Lifetime parts cost - $9511.18 (not including most fluid changes)
Lifetime labor costs - $4890.15
Lifetime total costs - $14,401


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I've sourced everything for next to nothing. It's good to have dealer contacts.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

EFI express isn't selling LS2 D585 kits right now due to some ongoing issues with the latest revisions of coil packs (I still can't get a set to run right). At the moment, the only options are the Apikol kit using the 2.0T coilpacks (which is actually pretty reasonably priced) and the 034 kit (which isn't)


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I thought Marc said he handled that already?


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_I finally catalogued my entire service book into a sortable Excel spreadsheet.
Date, Service, Part, Shop, Labor Cost, Part Cost and Mileage.
Lifetime parts cost - $9511.18 (not including most fluid changes)
Lifetime labor costs - $4890.15
Lifetime total costs - $14,401



So about $1000 per year. Seems pretty reasonable.
I'm thinking about getting one of these as a daily. What are your impressions after 6 months of ownership? Live up to your expectations? Would you recommend one?
Car looks great BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS - The one I'm currently looking at is listed on audifans. 1 owner 95.5 S6 silver 126k miles $5k in Utah.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

damn,
95.5 with under 130k for $5k? buy that as long as it's not a basketcase
Also, cost of ownership is weird. you have to remember, the costs didn't start getting incurred until the warranty ran out...
I didn't see any info on the 95.5 on audifans as it's tagged to his 200 20V Avant ad. Hard to say.
has it lived up to my expectations.
Yes and no.
It's a nice, comfy car. it handles ok, but the brakes suckaduck.
it's relatively easy to fix though.
I like it. It's better than a B5 S4, that's for sure. Bigger and more comfy and MUCH easier to work on.
Ask me again in a year. Right now I'm sorta ironing out all the issues.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_damn,
95.5 with under 130k for $5k? buy that as long as it's not a basketcase



That's what I'm thinking...
Playing phone tag with the owner now.
I appreciate the info. I've always like these cars, we'll see if a nice one turns up.


----------



## run'nRabbit (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PoorHouse)*

need new pics after the buff!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

DING!


----------



## run'nRabbit (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

when you shine it up for the show, dress that lower front piece, it will really make the front pop. Also lemme know how the gel shine lasts on the skirts.
looks good, i like the "we do that" shot.. ive never noticed that before is it a new piece?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

dunno. looked fresh


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_
Yes and no.
It's a nice, comfy car. it handles ok, but the brakes suckaduck.
it's relatively easy to fix though.
I like it. It's better than a B5 S4, that's for sure. Bigger and more comfy and MUCH easier to work on.
Ask me again in a year. Right now I'm sorta ironing out all the issues.

For us here in FL the B5 S4 is sacred.
With a couple of fast local cars driving around I can see why.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=097Ao_x8MEA
[B5 S4 from USP 9.84 sec 1/4 mile]


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yeah, B5 S4s are fast... but they are ****ing brutal for the DIY mechanic.


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Some more street art 


















_Modified by D-TechniK at 7:05 AM 8/23/2009_


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hhmmmm......just found a 95 with 78 for sale locally for 3995 at a dealer......


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

78k miles?
for under $10k... get it


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bart Taylor* »_hhmmmm......just found a 95 with 78 for sale locally for 3995 at a dealer......


Please post seller's contact info if you don't buy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yeah 78k miles,i am gonna look into it further, i live in a small town on the washington coast, had wooly seat covers on it but the rest looked in good shape. The owner was gone so some younger guy called him to get the price.... if it is right i am gonna try to work some sort of deal.....

_Quote, originally posted by *PoorHouse* »_
Please post seller's contact info if you don't buy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thats the main reason i stopped cause if i cant work a way to get it i want an enthusiast to pick it up, dont come across em that often



_Modified by Bart Taylor at 7:37 PM 9-5-2009_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

those wooly seat covers are either doing one of two things:
1) saving the pristine seats from wear
2) Hiding some hurtin seats
pray for #1


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bart Taylor* »_
thats the main reason i stopped cause if i cant work a way to get it i want an enthusiast to pick it up, dont come across em that often
_Modified by Bart Taylor at 7:37 PM 9-5-2009_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

friggin axle came out the other day on the highway
bolted it back in without much drama.
scared the **** out of me.
Found that the same axle was replaced by a Texaco station in 2000 by the original owner.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

What were they doing taking it to Texaco?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

dunno.
stayed on there for 9 years, so not too bad.
I gotta get my to do list in order:
Stainless brake lines (sitting in trunk)
Bleed brakes with Super Blue or Gold
Fix squeak in rear pass bushing
fix squealing blower motor


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bart Taylor* »_yeah 78k miles,i am gonna look into it further, i live in a small town on the washington coast, had wooly seat covers on it but the rest looked in good shape. The owner was gone so some younger guy called him to get the price.... if it is right i am gonna try to work some sort of deal.....
thats the main reason i stopped cause if i cant work a way to get it i want an enthusiast to pick it up, dont come across em that often
_Modified by Bart Taylor at 7:37 PM 9-5-2009_


Any word on this?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

so, no one REALLY knew if they fit
This is the Autometer 20019 for Golf/Jetta4s
The easy question: Does it fit?
The easy answer: NO
The long question: Can I make it fit
The long answer: yes, but only if you drive your car with the steering column pulled all the way out (Like I do)
so, here's the uncut piece with my FIRST set of cuts:
























This didn't fit right. the rear hood that we left caught the little black piece that covers the bolts to the gauges... and we thought a few things... and figured... ****
So, after giving up for an hour and trying to find another solution, I figured "hey, I'm gonna throw this away anyway, why don't I just try it one more time by cutting the hood away a bit more. instead of leaving the hood to cover the back and the open wires (which were too close to the dash to really see ANYWAY) we cut it completely across the top like this:








so instead of having the hood come down, it just stops at the top.
The reason I didn't want to do this at first was because I thought the wires and hoses would show... but it didn't. Except in this next shot I'm gonna show you:








so, I mounted it by taking one single self tapping screw and screwing right through the top of the OEM piece (because mine was all crappy anyway)
here's the view from the driver's seat








I thought it would block the tach more, but it only blocks 7100 and up.








would I do it again? nah... for me this is now a temporary solution. I think I may end up going with an A-pillar gauge. However it's 'good enough' right now to keep me using it for a few months... or at least until the self tapper lets go








so, there we have it.
also, my chips only seem to make a little more than 1bar. kinda disappointed


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

seems a little low, even my 034 stage 1 punches out 1.4 BAR (20.5 psi) on the overboost


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

It doens't look too bad. I'm trying to find another solution myself. I absolutlely hate my A-pillar pods. I constantly hit it with my arm. The MTM Stage 1+ in mine is putting out around 23psi


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, well this is OLD software made in the EARLY 90s. It came with the car as a 'performance kit' when new.
it doesn't have an upgraded MAP sensor either... I was kinda hoping for closer to 1.5bar


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thats not too bad considering its sometihng that came with the car


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

found a good RS2 turbo for cheap. maybe I'll buy that and just do the RS2 setup.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

lee flashed my ECU tonight and we found an extra .2bar and quite a bit of extra response hiding behind a knock sensor code


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

just rolled it off the dyno:
231whp
231wtq


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gEo96oFBRY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIGv5FFzM0M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2tEgDf9dGw


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Hmm, fuel pump upgrade:
http://www.addictmotorsport.com/products.php?c=urs
$225 @ AMD vs $350 @ 034.
http://vastperformance.com/sho...id=29
Phenolic spacer for the intake manifold


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

some good solid numbers. I like that spacer but i don't know if it justifies the cost


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

034 sells it for $70...
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=775


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

hmm... Meth injection, RS2 Turbo + software, turbo back exhaust.
hmm.


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

oooooo....when's that comin?? What software you goin with?
brakes too??


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Meth is coming in November.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

So, giant oil leak for the last two weeks
$3 fix: oil pressure sender in the side of the block
Meth install is on Sunday


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

RS6 I recorded the other day at USP BBQ/Dyno day:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAxjSh3UdJs
and the winner:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0wkyMHd83E
[built motor, RS6 turbos, & e85]



_Modified by D-TechniK at 6:44 PM 10/26/2009_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

what's with the RS6 turbos? better than RS4?


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Slightly bigger than the RS4..


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*ReChapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_So, giant oil leak for the last two weeks
$3 fix: oil pressure sender in the side of the block
Meth install is on Sunday
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad to hear it


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

thanks for having that part in stock! no more leaky leaky!
now I just gotta wait for all the oil that's still all over the block to burn off.
oh, and did I mention
METH INJECTION SUNDAY!


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

I had the same thing leaking on mine. Advanced actually had one in stock, surprising


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

so, I had to postpone the meth injection for a bit. got a few bills to pay


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

car is resting for a bit. I'm taking the train for a while.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Looking at exhaust options:
Lou's Custom Exhaust in North Reading is good, but they don't mandrel bend
Alex Wentworth on the Cape is good
Someone mentioned Ampet Motors in Portsmouth NH. A group I hang out with has a connection there.
There's also DentSport Garage
the 034 exhaust is about $1400








so is the Stromung
I think I'd like to try something a little different, to be honest.
However I think my next purchase is going to be a set of summer 17" wheels so I can have 17" snow and summer wheels/tires that way I can upgrade my brakes.
I'm going to try servicing the brakes first (new lines, new fluid, flush, new pads and rotors where needed) to see if that helps.
If the serviced brakes feel better I'll go with an exhaust next... if not I'll be doing wheels then brakes then exhaust.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Big reds fit behind my stock 16s with just thin spacers. Only like 3mm, not sure exactly. I also think custom exhaust is the way to go. 3" all the way back. Definitely want mandral bent or don't even bother. Magnaflows sound pretty good on there cars.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yeah, but I'd be better off with 17s.
my current snow tires are 15s


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I don't even bother with snow tires anymore. just stay off boost and work the quattro


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yeah, but my current tires are VERY summer-y


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

A brake service will go a VERY long way.....my G60s were almost scary before I did a mild service. New lines, Motul 5.1 fluid flush (excellent EXCELLENT stuff....highly recommend it) and some new pads. Might forget about a BBK for a lil while...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I just want some better braking. Emergency braking is a bit hair raising. Need to protect the lil one


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Jared go with F&S Automotive in Millbury, tell him that Mikey, or Benny or myself sent you. He made up an exhaust for Russ' swapped 200 and Benny's MKV and they both came out quite nicely. I'm going to run my S over there as soon as the wheels hit pavement again.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

No ****? Russ' AAN 200 is pretty nice.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_No ****? Russ' AAN 200 is pretty nice.
 this is true. 
did the meth ever get installed?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

No. I had some family stuff that needed tending to. Had to spend the money on my wife and kid. Then I realized that my brakes were really getting worse and figured I need to fix that first.
kinda bummed, but I'll get it eventually.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Stopping over going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yeah, and I don't need alcohol for the winter either.
I've had a few instances where someone stopped short and I was sure I was going to hit them. the pedal feel is just terrible.


----------



## Minka (Dec 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Hi friends!
I am from Latvia
Here is mine Audi A6 C4 with full S6 facelift...
























before headlight painting...
























Lowered...








I really want US or Hella black taillights - if someone can help me - please e-mail me - [email protected]


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

just bought the ECS Stage 2 BBK from ursmkd


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Got the car aligned too
*Front Left*
Camber: Before and After: -1.3° (Need to get my Igor plates in)
Caster: Before and After: .9°
Toe: Before: .11° After: .15°
*Front Right*
Camber: Before: -1.4° After: -1.3°
Caster: Before and after: .5°
Toe: Before: *-.72°* After: .13°
*Rear Left*
Camber: Before: -.9° After: -1°
Toe: Before: -.03° After: .1°
*Rear Right*
Camber: Before and After: -.7°
Toe: Before and After: .1°
So, my car had a pretty poor front alignment before. Drives a LOT better now.`


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Chapel, I love your car, huge inspiration for me, keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

oh, thanks.
I'm just sorta going through the paces like most people. only had the car since February.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

what do you think, black wheels for next year?


----------



## Alex164 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

not bad but you need a lil bit of chrome on your mags so it fit well with the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## run'nRabbit (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I dunno man, maybe if you powder coat them, but please dont spray bomb those wheels, they look so good.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

not anymore they don't. The paint is bubbling and peeling on the lips.


----------



## run'nRabbit (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

ahh, well if you want help painting them, ive got lots of "experience" with the rattle can, even have a few paint tips and good spot to paint.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I was thinking of enlisting your help on that.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_what do you think, black wheels for next year? 
 no thanks


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

The Porsche brakes might make the fronts black whether I like it or not


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

you can always clean that though


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

meh, too much effort








Maybe I should paint them bright pink and get MAD SCENE POINTS!
Either way, next year these wheels are getting snow tires on them and I'll buy a set of new summer wheels
http://www.memoryfab.com/wheel...70856



_Modified by Chapel at 5:23 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## run'nRabbit (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

if they are going to be winter wheels, you should let me tack a whack at them with a silver. . . .
hell these are the oz's before i even owned them. and they got a lot worse fast, the white was all stained, and the pitting and laminating got worse and deeper. Flaking off in huge pieces.








and this is them fresh with paint. (yes there is still masking tape over the edges and center cap.








Some day I WILL get them refinished factory fresh!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yeah. we'll see. I also don't want to put a lot of effort into these wheels either.


----------



## run'nRabbit (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

i painted them on the car, if that makes a difference, and i still have 2 cans of silver and one of clear....


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

at this point I just want the ****in brakes!


----------



## run'nRabbit (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

1. install brakes
2. start using them
3. do not smudge!
4. clear coat


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I say Spin Art...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

so, with my tax return I'm gonna repair some issues:
squeaky blower motor (and I might do the heater core preemptively)
Coolant flush
repair the squeaky rear suspension bushing
repair the clunk in the front passenger side (wrong size pinch bolt)
tranny and diff fluid flush
fix climate control system (possibly just a sensor or might be flapper door system)
Just gonna drop it off with Lee rather than do it myself. I'm trying to spend more time with my wife and kid on the weekend.
When spring comes I'll probably do the brakes myself


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Looking forward to getting this **** done. Tax return should cover it.
Looking at two solutions for the rear plate bracket to fit the US plate using the Euro brackets:
1) Custom from bmthorn (or, just tack it together myself...)








2) really good velcro
3) the BMW OEM solution:








a friend of mine is trying to get me the BMW solution to test.


_Modified by Chapel at 11:58 AM 1-26-2010_


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Buddy of mine uses very strong magnets, he has them mounted behind his rear euro bumper on his R32. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I think if I were going to use something like that, I'd go with the Velcro


----------



## run'nRabbit (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I have a bracket for you, holes seem very close to your measurements. If not we can always make new holes wider. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

sweet


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

after a few weeks sitting in the trunk of my friend's car, I finally have my Porsche brakes. they look good, but I think I'm gonna powdercoat them.
Debating just doing red again or a custom color for them. Not sure if I want to put the Porsche script back on or do a custom Audi or S6 script instead.
I was thinking it might look cool if I did beige/tan like my interior. 
So instead of 'Porsche Big Reds' I'd have 'Big Beiges'


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

so, coolant and tranny/diff flush done. new blower motor installed. looks like I need a new Climate Control unit though. luckily the Audi 90 has the same unit and I believe I have a parts car.
looks like suspension bushings are gonna be next on the list.
I think I need a camber link on the rear driver's side too.
also, I need a new N75 valve. My mechanic took it for the week while I was in Mexico and said my boost was 'sporadic' at full boost and sometimes non-existent.


_Modified by Chapel at 11:12 AM 3-13-2010_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: My 1995 Audi S6 Sedan (Chapel)*

Looking at bushing replacements now
034 Motor mounts: $135
Front snub mount: $20
Rear diff carrier: $60
Rear diff mount: $170
Rear subframe bushing: $94
Transmission mounts: $90
looking at ~$575 to get it all done... 
if anything, the Rear subframe bushings need to go first.


----------



## GruntDoc (Oct 1, 2007)

Try RMEuropean.com. I am nothing more than a customer and randomly found them while searching rear camber arm part numbers. 
Been following this a bit....wishing I had an S instead of an A.
My A:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

trying to find time to do brakes and wheels in time for Dustoff...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

So, for the past few weeks I've been down on a LOT of power... boost pressure was down by half and boost response was slow.
So, I ordered a new wastegate frequency valve and replaced it last night. However, it didn't fix it.
this morning I checked a few things. My ECU was blinking off a bad pressure transducer... so I flashed the ECU by yanking the memory fuse and tried again. still no change.
Went over my friend's house to brainstorm... we decided to read the ECU out again, THIS time it was blinking wastegate frequency valve... so we checked over everything... and I forgot to plug the ****ing valve back into the ECU... I had the boost lines hooked, but not the ECU signal line
We also found that I have a perished boost signal line going to the ECU that was kinking VERY easily and causing the slowness and inaccuracy in my boost gauge. That kinking gauge could also cause a signal discrepancy to the pressure transducer reducing turbo output to mechanical wastegate spring pressure (.5bar)
So, after all was said and done, I'm back to 1.1 bar of boost and the car is a lot smoother under throttle. Also, the gauge actually reads properly now. Prior I was getting these huge 1.5bar boost spikes showing in the gauge and I was only reading 30cm Hg at idle... now at idle I'm showing 50-60cmHg of vacuum and the gauge actually responds to pedal input.
Pretty happy about all that.
Also got my downstairs bathroom done and cleaned up my house with the help of some friends.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice progress.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

So, my friends were nice enough to take my car for me this week to get it inspected and put my wheels on. They also mounted my brakes and bled the system for me and fixed my boost line issue.
My friend Pat still has the car and he's bedding the brakes in for me today. He said they bite AMAZINGLY. I can't wait to drive it.
System bled with ATE Typ200.
One weird thing: I had a set of Goodridge brake lines to replace the rear but my friends said my rear brakes had a male/female line and the goodridge lines were female/female. however the OEM lines looked fine, so they put those back on. Anyone seen this? Is there a male/female adapter I can run?
I think, due to the things needing done for my house, I'm done doing anything on the S6 until Winter (I'll need winter tires then)
I need to focus on fixing up my backyard and making my house a nice place to raise a family. The lack of time I have for wrenching is such a pain in the ass. I hate having other people work on my car while I sit at work.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_So, my friends were nice enough to take my car for me this week to get it inspected and put my wheels on. They also mounted my brakes and bled the system for me and fixed my boost line issue.
My friend Pat still has the car and he's bedding the brakes in for me today. He said they bite AMAZINGLY. I can't wait to drive it.
System bled with ATE Typ200.
One weird thing: I had a set of Goodridge brake lines to replace the rear but my friends said my rear brakes had a male/female line and the goodridge lines were female/female. however the OEM lines looked fine, so they put those back on. Anyone seen this? Is there a male/female adapter I can run?
I think, due to the things needing done for my house, I'm done doing anything on the S6 until Winter (I'll need winter tires then)
I need to focus on fixing up my backyard and making my house a nice place to raise a family. The lack of time I have for wrenching is such a pain in the ass. I hate having other people work on my car while I sit at work.


For an adapter stop by your local hydraulics shop that builds powersteering and brake lines. My local shop is very helpful when it comes to this kinda stuff. I bet it sucks being stuck in a cubicle thinking about someone else working on your car. What do you do for a living? I can't wait to get my S4 on the road.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I'm in IT
I USED to be in IT AT a dealership... so I could wrench on my car after hours
now I work in 'the city'


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Rallyfreak202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallyfreak202* »_
I can't wait to get my S6 on the road.

You ain't kiddin, Jared I'm actually back in school to get my Microsoft Certs


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Digging the new rollers.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

friggin filthy though


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

what are you running for rotors up front?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

euro a8 314x30


----------



## volcanoblack (May 8, 2010)

*Calipers & Brackets*



Chapel said:


> euro a8 314x30


 What part number calipers are you using and brackets? 

How much clearance is there between the caliper and the wheel rim? 

My stock '94 S4 has 314x30 discs here in New Zealand. 

Thanks.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

we use Girling 60 2 piston calipers 
I believe the Non-USA cars used HP2 calipers


----------



## volcanoblack (May 8, 2010)

Chapel said:


> we use Girling 60 2 piston calipers
> I believe the Non-USA cars used HP2 calipers


 Sorry, I meant what Porsche caliper part number. Maybe I missed it previously in this post. 

As you mentioned, I believe I have the HP2 calipers. At least an early version with the four pads per wheel configuration and separate pad retaining springs. See photo. 










Cheers.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

yeah, you have HP2 brakes (lucky you) 
I use 993 TT brakes. I don't have the part number handy, but I do know HP2 brake upgrades are actually BETTER. You can put Cayenne Turbo brakes on which are like 6 or 8 piston. 
A few guys have upgraded to the HP2 strut housings and done that.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Basically, the ECS Stage 4 B5S4 kit: 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_S4--2.7T/Braking/ECS_Stage_4/ 
I don't even think you need a bracket machined or anything, it bolts right up with the correct rotors installed


----------



## volcanoblack (May 8, 2010)

I have the stock 16" Avus wheels, so am trying to fit a Porsche caliper with them. I have a pair of 996 calipers but it appears that the 993 are actually smaller (less radial clearance needed, which is one of my clearance issues). Thanks for the info about your 993 calipers. 










Cheers


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

yeah, they're whatever the part number is for 993 Twin Turbos. 
I know they fit over the 5 spoke Fuchs wheels with a 5mm spacer. not sure if they fit over the 16" Avus wheels though.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

being constantly tempted by turbos...


----------



## FreedBird (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey Chapel, love the car it looks great. I just recently purchased a 95 S6, in black as well. If you ever make it up to Maine in the summer we should do some driving.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I hang out with the GrimWater guys. they're sort of southern maine. but I'll be at Broke.Down and I might be at S-fest in CT


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

I just moved to VT, so now there's another urs4 in New England. 20vt's love these mountians. I have to find some GTG's around here. Seems to be no enthusiasts around


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

skaterjay85 said:


> I just moved to VT, so now there's another urs4 in New England. 20vt's love these mountians. I have to find some GTG's around here. Seems to be no enthusiasts around


there's like 20 UrSs in VT.

S Fest is... in August
http://www.sfest.com/


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

May have to check that out.
Here's mine:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Step 1 in teh qwest fer moar tork has been completed.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)




----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

So.. is there something new in it's place? Gots me all curious now


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

that's a K24 7200 (RS2) turbo


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Chapel said:


> that's a K24 7200 (RS2) turbo


 Oh nice.. Dumb me just saw the K24 and thought it was the stocker:thumbup:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

yeah, gotta watch for the 7200


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

trying to find a set of 17" snow tires... and then I need some new rims for summer duty. I'd like to stay a 17 so I can use the tires I have now.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

I was thinking about a set of B5 RS4/S-line type wheels. I had a set of reps on my CQ and have been missing them ever since I sold them. Always wondered how they'd look on the S4


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Check the urs wheel gallery. Someone has those on their car


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

just an image I found on one of my sites


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

my friend Todd is spraying my tail piece


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice, how are you going to attach the plate? I ended up screwing through the center of mine but am looking to do something cleaner when I register it in VT.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I have a BMW plate bracket that matches the holes in the euro plate surround and then has bolt holes for the US plate


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)




----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

That pic looks like it was taken in the back seat of a VW Jetta...

Jared, where do I post this stuff for sale?


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

jealousy


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

VegasJetta said:


> That pic looks like it was taken in the back seat of a VW Jetta...
> 
> Jared, where do I post this stuff for sale?


looks like you found out


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Intermittent Wiper Relay #99 works on our cars
just got one for $17 shipped from the Mk3 forum

http://www.vagwales.net/how-to-section-f20/relay-99-programmable-intermittent-wiper-relay-t2418.htm


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

Chapel said:


> Intermittent Wiper Relay #99 works on our cars
> just got one for $17 shipped from the Mk3 forum
> 
> http://www.vagwales.net/how-to-section-f20/relay-99-programmable-intermittent-wiper-relay-t2418.htm


Dummy, I woulda given you one for free, I have 10 of them here!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

VegasJetta said:


> Dummy, I woulda given you one for free, I have 10 of them here!


I knew you would have had one too... *sigh*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

all the parts are at my house now. Just need to get a weekend free to do it. 
Also, need to get some spare gaskets


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Looking forward to hearing about the out come of all this. Just converted to 2.0t coils on mine. It's nice to be able to full boost without the coils or POS's breaking down


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

IT'S TURBO DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
yay.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

well, that actually went well
We started at 11am and we finished around 4pm with two detours for extra parts and a trip to get tools.
We found the exhaust leak: every single stud and nut on the exhaust manifold was only finger tight. we torqued them all to spec. No more exhaust leak
everything came out without much of a fight. Stubby 15mm got that bitchy bolt no problem.
Dan helped a LOT by having his car there and helping out.
My friend Kris led the charge of getting the turbo in. I installed the ECU, fashioned up some new boost line hoses for the ECU and boost gauge, installed the new wastegate spring.

Then we fired it up... and the smoke started pouring out of the exhaust. I pretty much lost all faith and started planning on tearing it all out... but Kris and Dan convinced me to let it warm up and take it for a rip.

On the first full boost pull... it died with a loud pop.
The boost hose coming off the intercooler to the throttle body (behind the headlight) blew clean off... on a narrow uphill bridge.

We started rolling it backward down the hill off the bridge when the police showed up. We told them we blew a hose off and we just needed to get into the parking lot at the end of the bridge. He was nice enough to flash his lights and escort us down. Hose back on, we tried again, this time away from the bridge.
On the second to third shift, the BPV sounded like it had failed. Full blow off valve noise as the gauge hit 2bar and we shifted. It sounded awesome though... so we pulled over and noticed the BPV had blown off... cinched it back on and did a few more pulls. 

well, it's ****ing fast. REAL REAL fast. it idles better. It runs smoother. I'm real happy with it.
It hits 2bar and then settles in at 1.5bar. The old turbo/software hit 1.1bar and settled into like .8 before... so this is a welcome change.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

need these
http://www.034motorsport.com/engine-components-audi-i5-20vt-bolt-clamp-kit-audi-aan-s4-p-622.html


----------



## NSI S4 (Jun 25, 2003)

I just want to say, the 5cyl is not a bad motor to wrench on at all, and driving Jared's car after the install... all i have to say is, I've got a new found respect for the 5 cylinder turbo motor. I can't wait for the dyno numbers !


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

NSI S4 said:


> I just want to say, the 5cyl is not a bad motor to wrench on at all, and driving Jared's car after the install... all i have to say is, I've got a new found respect for the 5 cylinder turbo motor. I can't wait for the dyno numbers !


I can't thank you enough for your help on Saturday.
Kris did the turbo install from start to finish without batting an eye. All he left me to do was the wastegate and ECU, while my friend Dan jammed the injectors in.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)




----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

I love how unsuspecting it looks.:thumbup: You running the LS2 coil set-up? I'd love to go the RS2 route just no way I could afford it anytime soon. Just have to maintain it for the next 5 years or so, so she's still a good platform when I can afford to push out some more power. Should organize a dyno day, I'd love to see what your car is putting out and I've never had mine on one. If we could get a decent deal.


Chapel said:


>


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

see the link in my sig regarding the dyno day... it's already scheduled.
November 13th. I'm running it.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Selling my stock turbo and Lehmann ECU to fund a turbo rebuild... this RS2 is already smoking... 
**** me


----------



## keefboz (Apr 15, 2008)

Just picked up a 95 S6 sedan and plan to use this thread to do everything i need to do to make it as perfect as I can, any advice or help would be appreciated. 

I really just want to keep it stock, maybe get a new turbo, and have it running well.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

keefboz said:


> Just picked up a 95 S6 sedan and plan to use this thread to do everything i need to do to make it as perfect as I can, any advice or help would be appreciated.
> 
> I really just want to keep it stock, maybe get a new turbo, and have it running well.


 buy my Lehmann ECU. plug in 280bhp


----------



## keefboz (Apr 15, 2008)

Chapel said:


> buy my Lehmann ECU. plug in 280bhp


 I think I am already chipped, but thanks, any advice on common problems to look out for?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

keefboz said:


> I think I am already chipped, but thanks, any advice on common problems to look out for?


no-start conditions could be all sorts of different problems (listed in order I think you should go after it with):
ignition switch
bad coilpack
camshaft position sensor
fuel pump relay

make sure you've got good (Pink) coolant in it. If not get it flushed asap


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Forgive the copy/paste from Motorgeek 

So, Marc Swanson just stepped up and offered to do me a MAJOR solid... like something I never ever would have expected. 
He's offered to have my turbo rebuilt as long as I cover shipping costs. 

This is such a load off my mind... I've been racking my brain trying to find a way to afford the rebuild with Christmas just around the corner and my wife's car slowly dying on us 

I owe him such a debt of gratitude. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## audikidS4 (Apr 7, 2009)

VegasJetta said:


> Dummy, I woulda given you one for free, I have 10 of them here!


Might be interested in getting one of these off you...if you don't mind...for my 95 S6 Avant...willing to pay...LMK...thanks!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

275whp, 298wtq


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Here's my chart. for some reason the chart reads 4points lower than the screen readout









Dunno why, it just does (here's the screen readout)


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)




----------



## keefboz (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice numbers.

I am wondering what I might be at, probably significantly lower as i think i am on the stock turbo, but have stage 2, open wastegate, 3" turbo back exhaust and an intake.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

after the dyno day, I pulled my charge pipe off the throttle body to see a thick film of oil... might explain my bad AFRs and my loss of power... looks like the oil seals are gone on both sides now


----------



## demelok (May 7, 2006)

i have yet to pull a intercooler pipe that hasnt been soaked in oil haha


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

what turbo on that URS6 ? gt28? good numbers what did it run ? if u dont mind


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

K24 7200 (rs2)


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

Happy new year Chapel. 
Auto-Union ftw!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

so, I also wanted to mention and thank Lee at Advanced Technologies for offering us some space at his shop on an upcoming weekend to remove the turbo and then store the car in his lot while it gets rebuilt. 

Really couldn't be getting this done without the help of all these people.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

So, after a few months of driving the car like this:





I finally parked the car in November...
I towed it to the shop. We got it fired up and people thought something was on fire there was so much smoke.
Yesterday, I finally got a chance to pull and inspect the turbo... this is what we found:






excuse the Audioswap, we were discussing something of no importance and I figured music would be better than hearing about iPhones...

I hit 'I feel lucky' on the audioswap and went with it... somehow fitting.

Turbo is being sent to Borg Warner, care of EFIExpress for a rebuild.

from initial inspection, no turbine contact, no compressor contact... no contact on the housings.
We never heard the tell-tale sign of contact (the dreaded 'dentist drill' noise)
I think the thing that saved me is there was no thrust movement, only back and forth.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

No word from Borg Warner on the turbo yet, but theres something about gifthorses and mouths that comes to mind... 
Just picked up a brand new EMPI axle for $80 from carpartconnection.com... pretty psyched about that one. My front passenger axle was 'le wasted'


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Some not-so-great news came in yesterday about the turbo

Hotside housing is cracked, Oil inside the turbo was gnarly and the turbine shaft needs to be polished and hopefully will be in spec... 
Also, it needs a few more thrust washers than originally expected. Overall, this turbo is not looking as good as it was in the ad...
Thanks to Marc for getting all this done for me and keeping me in the loop though.


































So, if anyone has a K26/6 hotside that's not cracked, let me know... I'd prefer to have this turbo at 100% health before putting it back in.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

this waiting is killing me

it's been 16 weeks since I last drove it


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Pics of the returned turbo: 








My kid was crawling all over the box. 
Strangely, they removed the ID tag from the compressor housing. It's definitely the same compressor housing because it's got the ceramic coating I sent it out with and a little dot that I put on it. Maybe it's a new compressor backing plate? 
























The turbine wheel is so shiny and new! 








the center housing looks new too! 








compressor looks great 








The original compressor housing, ceramic coated as it was before


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Oooooohh!!! Pretty.  

I need to replace/rebuild my turbo soon too. I'm leaning toward replace/upgrade.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I need a new oil feed gasket for the turbo. I inadvertently only ordered one and not two and I reused an old one and it's leaking a bit. 
Flushed and replaced with Dexcool and burped 
Pat fixed the busted coolant hose that was behind the t-stat housing (thank god for his tiny hands) 
Kris did all the work getting the turbo in.... I held the flash light, charged the battery, replaced some clamps and broke my headlight washer pulling the headlight out... 

Axle still needs to be done, need some more boost clamps, need to replace the corner markers, the tail lights, clean it, etc...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

no more leaky leak.
only thing left to do is the axle, corner lights and tail lights


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Spoke too soon... still leaking a tiny bit of coolant from the driver's side area...
wasn't when the car was running, but it seems to when it's shut off.
looks to be around the same area I replaced that hose recently.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

280whp. 306wtq

The sheet they sent me corrected and smoothed down to 273 / 306

It also corrected my last years numbers from 273 / 298 to 260 / 288. Weird. 

Waiting for the csv file.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)




----------



## TUCHMYSTIK (Jun 25, 2011)

i have a Audi A4 1.8T im currently ordering coils for it i will post a picture when i am done with everything and installing the coils.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Chapel said:


> Spoke too soon... still leaking a tiny bit of coolant from the driver's side area...
> wasn't when the car was running, but it seems to when it's shut off.
> looks to be around the same area I replaced that hose recently.


just needed to reposition it and tighten it a bit more

Still gotta do the axle

Car is now for sale
$7000


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I have some bills that need handling sooner rather than later and it's the only thing I have left to sell.
Asking $7000

Just passed 174k miles
Brilliant Black on Ecru interior
Porsche/Audi RS2 (K24-7200) turbocharger. Has about 1000 miles on it
034 Motorsports RS2 Performance Kit (3 bar map sensor, RS2 injectors, chipset, 1.9bar wastegate spring)
LS2 Coilpack system by EFIexpress with new LS7 coils
OEM RS2 Exhaust Manifold
Bilstein Sport Shocks and H&R Sport Springs and all new bushings for them
DDM HIDs 
Bosch 110 Sport Diverter Valve
Speedline Audi A6 4.2L wheels (17x8 ET35)
BFGoodrich g-Force Sports 235/45/17
Porsche 993 Twin Turbo Big Brakes with Textar pads
Euro A8 rotors
New ECS caliper brackets (the ones that don't crack)
Freshly rebuilt rear brakes with brand new pads
Stainless brake lines all around
recent flush with Ate Typ2000 (SuperBlue without the blue dye)
Clear side markers
Programmable Intermittent wiper relay
EPCO Shift Knob

Work done since 160k miles
Control arms
Tie Rods
wheel bearings
timing belt
water pump
serp belts
new turbo gaskets 
new radiator hoses
spark plugs
cylinder head dismantle/clean, new valve guides honed to size, pressure test, valve grind, valve guides, cylinde rhead resurface
new head gasket and bolt kit
new exhaust manifold studs
new battery
new CV joints and boots
new ball joints
Fuel pump replaced in August of 06
Fuel Filter last year.
Oil changed regularly
New passenger side front axle
New Cam Position Sensor
New Crank Position Sensor
New Blower motor (the old one squeaked incessantly)
Coolant flushed in April
Transmission and diff flushed in September 2010
AC Recharged in April of 2010

I have euro rear tail lights that I haven't installed yet

It made 280whp and 305wtq at a dyno with about 200 miles on the turbo 
It passed inspection last week in MA

The bad:
paint is ok. not perfect, not bad. Some minor haziness on the hood. Some dings. 
Interior is great except the driver's seat has a tear in the outside bolsters
Steering wheel is a little worn.
Light on the fan control is out
light on the outside temperature is out


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

I have been watching this build for awhile. :thumbup: to a great car and a great owner


----------

